# 2014 Ford Transit



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

http://www.ford.com/commercial-trucks/transit/2014/


Check out the E-series replacement Transit and the redesigned Transit Connect


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Hmmm. It doesn't excite me. Just a van.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*$*

That's a total waste of money


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Cletis said:


> That's a total waste of money


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> http://www.ford.com/commercial-trucks/transit/2014/
> 
> 
> Check out the E-series replacement Transit and the redesigned Transit Connect


Neat.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

I remember watching the movie Total Recall in 1990 when it came out. I remember wondering, "Why do they always make the 'future cars' look so gay??". Now this. inch:


----------



## xplod (Feb 19, 2012)

It looks like another sprinter


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Check out the 2nd video here:

http://www.ford.com/commercial-trucks/transit/2014/gallery/videos-and-demos/


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Ford had a good thing going with their E-series cargo vans.. leave it to them to screw up what has to be one of their best selling products.... :no::no:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> Ford had a good thing going with their E-series cargo vans.. leave it to them to screw up what has to be one of their best selling products.... :no::no:


Yeah, they are a highly successful international company but the the electrician on LI knows more .....:laughing:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

In the rest of the world this is the standard trade van. Smart move by Ford IMO.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Yeah, they are a highly successful international company but the the electrician on LI knows more .....:laughing:


I know my ladders won't fit like now and you can forget about laying 10' of pipe on the floor.. I know that much... 

The design sucks.. it looks like a pregnant smart car... :no::no:

The mini looks too small and the full size looks to big to fit in my garage.. but I don't have any specs yet.....


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

B4T said:


> I know my ladders won't fit like now and you can forget about laying 10' of pipe on the floor.. I know that much...
> 
> The design sucks.. it looks like a pregnant smart car... :no::no:
> 
> The mini looks too small and the full size looks to big to fit in my garage..* but I don't have any specs yet...*..


So why are you commenting :confused1:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Yeah, they are a highly successful international company but the the electrician on LI knows more .....:laughing:


One more thing.. look where where this "highly successful international company" put the antenna... where does the great man from the state of Massachusetts keep his extension ladder... :no:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> So why are you commenting :confused1:


Do we need to hit you in the forehead with a hammer?:laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> So why are you commenting :confused1:


Looking at both trucks side by side gives me reason to think it's not gonna be good... :no::no:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

B4T said:


> One more thing.. look where where this "highly successful international company" put the antenna... where does the great man from the state of Massachusetts keep his extension ladder... :no:


Ladder rack? 

You have a beeper. That should be the stock reply to everything you say. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> One more thing.. look where where this "highly successful international company" put the antenna... where does the great man from the state of Massachusetts keep his extension ladder... :no:


The things you focus on are comical. :laughing:

Put the step ladder on the drivers side and the extension on the passenger side, is that so tough?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Ladder rack?
> 
> You have a beeper. That should be the stock reply to everything you say. :laughing:


You really need new material.. those beeper jokes don't do it anymore.. :no::no:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> The things you focus on are comical. :laughing:
> 
> Put the step ladder on the drivers side and the extension on the passenger side, is that so tough?


Look again *O* great one.. the larger van has the antenna on the drivers side.. the mini van looks big enough to carry a 6' piece of plywood.. but only 36" wide..

It looks more like Ford is trying to copy the Sprinter..:no::no:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

B4T said:


> Look again *O* great one.. the larger van has the antenna on the drivers side.. the mini van looks big enough to carry a 6' piece of plywood.. but only 36" wide..
> 
> It looks more like Ford is trying to copy the Sprinter..:no::no:


False. It's about globalization


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

B4T said:


> You really need new material.. those beeper jokes don't do it anymore.. :no::no:


Says you gramps


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> Look again *O* great one.. the larger van has the antenna on the drivers side..


:laughing:

Ahh yeah, that was why I said put the step ladder on that side, it won't reach the antenna unless it is a 12' or longer step ladder.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Says you gramps


Oh that hurt.. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

xplod said:


> It looks like another sprinter


Yup.They should have kept the F- series grill instead it looks wimpy..:no:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> It's about globalization


I bet it is that and the fact trying to make a 30 year old design meet new crash and economy standards would make it too expensive to sell.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> Oh that hurt.. :laughing:



Beeper boy. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Yup.They should have kept the F- series grill instead it looks wimpy..:no:


I can't disagree, it looks bad. But no van really looks cool.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Ahh yeah, that was why I said put the step ladder on that side, it won't reach the antenna unless it is a *12' or longer step ladder*.


It is.. but I will buy a GMC or what ever van that comes close to the old E series design.. no more Ford vans for me..


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> It is.. but I will buy a GMC or what ever van that comes close to the old E series design.. no more Ford vans for me..


You have a beeper.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> You have a beeper.


I have a cell phone to go with it... :thumbup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> I have a cell phone to go with it... :thumbup:


And your house phone ...










And your van ...











:laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> And your house phone ...
> 
> 
> And your van ...
> ...


Here is me conducting office work in my new threads...don't I look professional


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> It is.. but I will buy a GMC or what ever van that comes close to the old E series design.. no more Ford vans for me..


I'm sure they will really miss your business since you buy so many vans from them. :no:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> I'm sure they will really miss your business since you buy so many vans from them. :no:


There is that and the fact GM is sure to follow suit soon enough.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> Here is me conducting office work in my new threads...don't I look professional


Nothing like a tie wearing electrician, must be hot in attics. :jester:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> There is that and the fact GM is sure to follow suit soon enough.


Yes, only GM will be left with an outdated, clunky, cheesy old van design. It would suit them well. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I'm sure they will really miss your business since you buy so many vans from them. :no:


I must have almost a million miles in Ford vans.. do you think that is free advertising for them?? 

Sure they won't miss me.. but you can bet I won't be the only guy out there switching to a different brand... :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> I must have almost a million miles in Ford vans.. do you think that is free advertising for them??
> 
> Sure they won't miss me.. but you can bet I won't be the only guy out there switching to a different brand... :thumbsup:


Ford doesn't care if you like the new design or not. It's here to stay and guys like you who don't like it can go pound sand.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Nothing like a tie wearing electrician, must be hot in attics. :jester:


I got that tip on how to look professional when talking on the phone from Rewire.. he is a franchise owner and writes books... :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> And your house phone ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey that's the best news paper in the USA...:thumbup::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> Sure they won't miss me.. but you can bet I won't be the only guy out there switching to a different brand... :thumbsup:


What different brand?

GMC is the only one currently making an old style van and I will be surprised if that design is not changed soon as well.

Don't get me wrong, I like the looks of the current Ford vans, Pete's Ford is about as good looking as a van gets but in the end a van is about work, not looks.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

anyone lookin' to sniff out an oldie?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> in the end a van is about work, not looks.


I agree... but that also means ladder rack setup and interior storage..

Now before Pete or Scott brings up my plastic bucket system I use right now.. .. I built a set of roll out drawers that was designed to fit in a standard size van..

(4) drawers in the back.. 6'6" long.. one drawer on the side.. 48" long... 

Under the drawers I had conduit storage up to 2"..


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> anyone lookin' to sniff out an oldie?


When I was a kid, my brother (16 years older) owned a brand new Chevy version of that. I used to sit on the engine compartment between the seats.

It was 'three on the tree' and I always remember when my mom had to borrow his van to do errands. Her normal car was a huge caddy* and she had real trouble adjusting to taking corners when you are sitting on the wheels that steer instead of being way out in front.


*This is the same car we had from about 67 to 72.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

You do realize, B4T, they are going to make those things with several wheelbase lengths, a low and high roof option, and a ton of other options, right? So you can get one the same size as an E-series van. Look at the Sprinter and Nissan. You can get a jumbo, lwb, high top or you can get a more conventional sized cargo bay. It's all up to you.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> So why are you commenting :confused1:


Because the new van doesn't have uhaul stickers on them...:laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

B4T said:


> Now before Pete or Scott brings up my plastic bucket system I use right now.. ..


I was just crafting a witty response including that :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> . But no van really looks cool.


How dare you!!!!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

BBQ said:


> > When I was a kid, my brother (16 years older) owned a brand new Chevy version of that. I used to sit on the engine compartment between the seats.
> >
> > It was 'three on the tree' and I always remember when my mom had to borrow his van to do errands. Her normal car was a huge caddy* and she had real trouble adjusting to taking corners when you are sitting on the wheels that steer instead of being way out in front.
> 
> ...


 you could retire with an asset that _good_ looking today BBQ

and _rightly _so,such fine American craftsmanship and detailed luxury where held in high regard

back when i was a motorhead, i'd spend all day either wrenching or drooling over such vehicles

~CS~


----------

